

The Art of Computer Programming Reading Group - loboman
http://www.ibiblio.org/taocprg/

======
aamar
Reading group from 2005. The author comments:

 _Not surprisingly, after a very short period of time, this fell to the
wayside. The page and schedule are left up for anyone who has interest in
their own push through TAoCP._

Anybody care to comment on whether the pacing seems appropriate?

~~~
kksm19820117
I suspect this might have been easier to accomplish without taking on the
exercises. I'd try going through the texts first, gaining some understanding,
and then follow it up with some serious exercise crunching whenever I felt
like it.

That way, I at least gain a theoretical understanding of the stuff - enough to
understand what some CS papers talk about.

------
abeppu
I recently saw Alex Stepanov quoted recommending TAoCP to his students, saying
"It is something that they should keep studying for the rest of their lives."
While that might be excessive (volume 3 is still less than 40 years old,
right?), I think a year sounds short.

------
Jun8
Reading all volumes of TAoCP from cover to cover is probably unnecessary, it's
_reference_ material mostly. Also, the pace of "just over 34 pages a week" for
such heavy material is insane.

------
baddox
What does it mean to say you "don't have time to get a computer science
degree"? Like, have you been diagnosed with a chronic disease? When you go to
college you generally want to be "all in," to the extent that often you
_actually_ won't have time for a job or for socializing.

~~~
kd0amg
My guess would be that it means taking four years off from his career would be
seriously detrimental to some other goal, e.g. continuing to feed his family.

~~~
baddox
I assumed that's what he meant, but I think that's more an issue of not being
able to _afford_ to go to college.

------
cma
Start with this (a more realizable goal):

[http://www.amazon.com/Selected-Computer-Science-Language-
Inf...](http://www.amazon.com/Selected-Computer-Science-Language-
Information/dp/1881526917)

------
stewars
The pace seems too fast to me. Working through some of the exercises should be
attempted and these are not your typical textbook exercises.

